# Dara discovers the reason for his 4.73 rider rating



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Turns out, it was because he *didn't use his seatbelt* in the rear seat.

Apparently, that's a sin worse than not tipping when you make millions of dollars a year!

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/ube...o-wear-a-seat-belt-might-ding-your-score.html


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

lol I only care in the front where it constantly pings and less than 10% of my riders see the front seat " might wanna put seatbelt in unless you wanna hear that beeping warning the entire trip shes quite the nag & persistent"

seatbelt is literally one of the only reasons i dont rate bad for, i give 2 Doo doos what they doing back there, vape, drink, eat, fornicate, talk loudly on phone, ignore me, act entitled, no seatbelt, lay down sleep, do whatcha do just tip & don't spill anything....

cash tip 5 stars, airport ride 40 miles away 5 stars, cash tip less than a 10 mile trip 5 stars, trip less than 10 miles no cash tip 1 star

is the ceo really taking x tier though? cant possibly see some driver on select, black,or xl low rating? those trips even short ones pay fairly so usually always gets 5 stars dont care if they rude, only exception is no cash tip on short xl trips where they load me up with people & bags thats a 1 star like really 5 people, 5 bags damn near a thousand pounds going 3 miles 4 of em not paying for the ride & none of yall can scrounge together least a fiverr? 1 star unmatched request better luck next time

new ceo has a 4.73 & old one had to stop using his own service he was hated so much, priceless

would love to 1 star the ceo though thats mandatory dont tell me you wirk for uber lmao, every rider asks how i like driving for uber gets the straight dope "you got a 1%er, 96% fail first year been at it 3, dont know how its legal if your driver went less than 10 miles they lost $, its a 1984 cab rate here, but works for me, these airports are $30-100 an hour the rest less than $4, doesn't take a rocket science to figure which rides to focus on" which always gets chuckles or oh wow really then the " yeah uber loses $9000 a minute lost 4 billion last year" and i get tipped regularly on almost always long trips people appreciate the straight dope

had a mother & two teens who had a 5 star, knew it was airport because of time/hotel didn't reply to pre text, had me wait a few minutes, which i dont care in airports ill wait 20 minutes its their dime & $40+an hour, who were 1 starred simply because one if the kids had an uber t shirt on, my only 1star on an airport ride out of over 3000 of em

doubt he takes many rides takes his one a month to satisfy some bogus requirements 1 1 star brought his 5 to the 4.73 & back to an actual professional driver he has on payroll, dudes a 1%er makes 30+ million a year assuming he tips least 20 to insure his 5 star rating & driver recognized him like o.k. ef yo tip no seatbelt take dat take dat take dat haha


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Of course Dara is 4.73.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

By now, Dara has issued an order to deactivate driver and have his own rating reset to 5*.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberisSATAN said:


> who were 1 starred simply because one if the kids had an uber t shirt on,


Lol


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Obviously there’s more to the story of a 4.73 than not using a seatbelt in the back.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Travis claimed to be a 5 star driver. Dude didn't even have a valid license.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Travis claimed to be a 5 star driver. Dude didn't even have a valid license.


You think TK follows state laws & regulations???

It's easy to 5☆ driver if you show up in a super nice suv at x rates, comp the pax in rider credits & tell them you are the ceo of uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TK had to hire a private driver over the bad press he generated... Compared to that Dhara's 4.7 rating is AMAZING


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Turns out, it was because he *didn't use his seatbelt* in the rear seat.
> 
> Apparently, that's a sin worse than not tipping when you make millions of dollars a year!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/ube...o-wear-a-seat-belt-might-ding-your-score.html


But how many badges does he have? Let's be fair and weigh his true performance.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I drove over 6000 passengers on Uber, and the only time I'm concerned about seatbelts in when kids ride. Grown ups should know better, and I'm not gonna tell grown ups to put the seatbelt on or do I really care that much. 

Dara K probably been flirting with the driver's wallets -- I'll tip you in the app!


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm pretty stoked to see that my personal pax rating is vastly superior to the CEOs. Sofa king awesome!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> I'm pretty stoked to see that my personal pax rating is vastly superior to the CEOs. Sofa king awesome!


If I pick him up, then he's gonna get one star and dinged for all the above, and I'm gonna report him for lighting up a blunt in my car. Plus, I'll tell support that I have dash cam footage of the incident.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh yeah, because no driver ever worries about getting in a crash and have a rear seat passenger ejected out of the care and being turned into a piece of hamburger. What an idiot.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Turns out, it was because he *didn't use his seatbelt* in the rear seat.
> 
> Apparently, that's a sin worse than not tipping when you make millions of dollars a year!
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/11/ube...o-wear-a-seat-belt-might-ding-your-score.html


Yeah riiiiight

That punk 100% rides the black car tier and like most, at the crack of dawn or at night

If you think a driver can see your black seatbelt in a black, deep tinted car, with black interior....y'all tripping

Or never been in one of these beasts.

We aint exactly rubbing elbows with our rear seat pax.

And hardly anyone upgrades their interior lighting (actually super-easy and effective), because the UberBlack and UberSUV platforms are fiercely ANTI owner/operator and stacked in favor of fourth-party subcontractors and pay-to-play-"lessees" who work on their platform THROUGH a third-party middleman


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dara clearly says in the video, _It's his hypothesis that drivers rate lower for passengers not wearing seat belts in the back...
_
My _hypothesis _as to why drivers rate passengers down: *It's the economy* (tips) *stupid* (Dara)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Backseat driving
Special needs or wants on sub-$200 trip
Wants exceptionw or special treatment


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Backseat driving
> Special needs or wants on sub-$200 trip
> Wants exceptionw or special treatment


Really, even an older blind woman who only needs a hand to guide her to the front door of her destination? Geeze, I don't pretend to be a Christian but I do have empathy for some physically handicapped people. We all need help at one time or another, even a-holes like Paul Ryan.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Dara clearly says in the video, _It's his hypothesis that drivers rate lower for passengers not wearing seat belts in the back...
> _
> My _hypothesis _as to why drivers rate passengers down: *It's the economy* (tips) *stupid* (Dara)


No kidding! My car doesn't move until everyone is belted in. Saves a LOT of hastle.


----------

